# superficial digital flexor tendon luxation



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a female yellow Lab, Remy, almost 4 years old. She injured her left back leg about 11 weeks ago. I just got back from a visit to the surgical vet with a diagnosis of "superficial digital flexor tendon luxation"and a recommendation for surgery.

Recovery time is minimally expected to take 10 weeks, more likely longer. Cost will be around $2400.

The cost is a challenge, but I'll find the money. Losing my dog for the better part of hunting season is real heart-breaker. We both look forward to this time of year. Watching her recover will be painful for me, not as as much as it will be for her. She's a good dog, but doesn't handle confinement and limited activity well.

I have another Lab, 13 years old, who can still get around and can probably put in a light half-day of upland bird hunting. She's nearly completely deaf, but still has the the heart and some stamina for field work. She'll welcome the opportunity to be 'top dog' again.

Has anyone else had this health issue with his / her dog? What was your experience like?


----------



## Huskerdoc (Oct 28, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

My 6yr yellow had TPLO surgery 3 weeks ago yesterday. He is doing great. He requires a lot of attention and luckly i have people in my life that can help me out while i am working. It is $$$$ but worth it. He was in a lot of pain for the first week but now is putting weight on it and is looking great. Good luck if you have any questions about my experience let me know. Good Luck!!!!! & it is worth every .01!!!!!!!


----------

